# 1950 Schwinn Black Phantom Josephine, TX



## piercer_99 (Feb 10, 2020)

This belongs to a friend of mine.

"Decided I have too many hotrod projects and not going to do anything with my 1950 Black Phantom so it is for sale, to the best of my knowledge it is all original except for the crank, pedals and grips though the grips are vintage and really cool. PM me if you are interested. Built 02-02-1950 according to the serial number. I'm asking $1100 but will listen to a reasonable offer"





__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 10, 2020)

It is like mine.  Great ride!


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 12, 2020)

just a note, this is my friends bike, he can be contacted through the facebook ad.

He lives about 70 miles from me, I can get ahold of him also, but it won't be quick. If you are interested in the bike, try contacting him first.

thanks

Pierce


----------

